# War Horse



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone seen this movie? Went yesterday with the ladies from my coffee group. Very good movie, but very intense. And made me pretty upset with humans....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Has anyone seen this movie? Went yesterday with the ladies from my coffee group. Very good movie, but very intense. And made me pretty upset with humans....


Wish I could get out to see it. Not everyone is as friendly as your coffee clutch . LOL don't tell us what happens. :ear:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I did not see it, but was told it was too much war and not enough horse.
Heard the play was better, and the SNL skit hilarious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw it and loved it, and I am NOT a war movie person. There are a few horse scenes that stretch credibility, but over all, if you can watch it just as a story, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't seen the movie yet,but my mother went to see it the other day with a friend,anyway she thought it was brilliant,her poor friend cried on and off through out the film,luckily I had told my mother the story so she knew things would be alright in the end,otherwise,she said, she would have found it too hard and upsetting to watch.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

There were a few parts I had a hard time watching, I'll admit. 

Clare - We noticed, in the credits, that it was filmed in England. Was it filmed anywhere near you? I love the rock walls. I guess I wouldn't like having to plant crops in soil that was so full of rocks. The group I went with, me included, all wondered, however - wouldn't you move the rocks before you tried to plow the field?

We have also been watching Downton Abbey. Love that series. I am so disappointed, after each episode, that it is over until the following week. It just sucks you in. I think it is incredibly well done.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Saw it and although I liked it, I agree it was too much war -- from the review I thought it would be a lot less war. Very sad thinking about man's inhumanity to man and animals, but the end was redeeming. Certainly, showed the love between people (some people that is) and animals!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> There were a few parts I had a hard time watching, I'll admit.
> 
> Clare - We noticed, in the credits, that it was filmed in England. Was it filmed anywhere near you? I love the rock walls. I guess I wouldn't like having to plant crops in soil that was so full of rocks. The group I went with, me included, all wondered, however - wouldn't you move the rocks before you tried to plow the field?
> 
> We have also been watching Downton Abbey. Love that series. I am so disappointed, after each episode, that it is over until the following week. It just sucks you in. I think it is incredibly well done.


War horse was filmed in several different locations in Britain,The village that was chosen is called Castle Coombe and it is in Whiltshire.The farm house was on Dartmoor,and the battle scenes were in Surrey.Non of which are that close to us,though I have been to them all.Each county in England has it's own distinct look,much like your different states.We live in a chalky area,with white cliffs,and a gentle,mellow country side.I also enjoy Downton Abbey,that is filmed at Highclere Castle,a stately home that has been used in many films and TV dramas.The family that own it still live there.


----------

